# Gatling Gun anyone?



## Cryozombie (Mar 3, 2004)

Video of an AK-47 Gatling Gun:

http://www.bmikarts.com/video clips/AK Gat.mpg

Thats one of the kits from www.bmikarts.com


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 3, 2004)

That gets my testesteron going!


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 3, 2004)

E-GAD!!!Wow...That's...man if gangs got their hands on that...


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 4, 2004)

> man if gangs got their hands on that...



"Assault weapons" of any kind are not now, and never have been, the "weapons of choice" of gang members or criminals.  Criminals overwhelmingly prefer concealable, inexpensive handguns.  The majority of those used are also stolen, not purchased legally.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 4, 2004)

There are always a few bangers that want to have the biggest and baddest for bragging rights. They use the small stuff when comitting a crime (robbery, a hit, ect.).


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh I agree, I was just saying, for bragging rights and also for them wanting to have "fun".


----------



## someguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Some how a $550.00 gun doesn't seem like the optimum gun for a crime.  Unless you really need a really good gun.  What type of crime would you use that on though.


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 4, 2004)

Don't answer, self incrimination!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 4, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Some how a $550.00 gun doesn't seem like the optimum gun for a crime.  Unless you really need a really good gun.  What type of crime would you use that on though.



Keep in mind too...

You need, In ADDITION TO THE KIT THAT THEY SELL, Two (2) AK47's

So... They sell the kit for 400... PLUS you need a pair of AK's, which, even if you buy cheap single stack AK's from Romainia are going to run you about 200 bucks each... Thats 800 bucks.

Even the .22 caliber one they sell requires 2-4 (depending on the kit(s) you buy) Ruger 10/22 rifles, at about 180 bucks a pop...


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 4, 2004)

Tom Check your PM's !


----------



## someguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Keep in mind too...
> 
> You need, In ADDITION TO THE KIT THAT THEY SELL, Two (2) AK47's
> 
> ...


Bah thats only a little unimportant thing right.:wink1:


----------



## Tgace (Mar 4, 2004)

-tripod on it is worthless, notice how the whole thing lifts up?
-too large and ammo intensive to be of any use to a street criminal

Its a "fun gun" for collectors, too expensive and of limited utility for my tastes, much like .50 BMG rifles ($1.50-$2.00 a shot??) and the crew served weapons that Class III collectors can get. I have no problem with their legal ownership, but I prefer to spend my $$ on things that I would actually use in the "real world".


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

It never seems to amaze me at the things they will come up with to sell.
As for gang bangers picking these up. Its up in the air but i doubt we would be seeing many gang bangers strapping these to their cars here in chicago or putting them underneath their trench coats for a stickup or shooting. Maybe if they were filming a Rambo movie here. lol not

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Tgace said:
			
		

> -tripod on it is worthless, notice how the whole thing lifts up?
> -to large and ammo intensive to be of any use to a street criminal
> 
> Its a "fun gun" for collectors, to expensive and of limited utility for my tastes, much like .50 BMG rifles ($1.50-$2.00 a shot??) and the crew served weapons that Class III collectors can get. I have no problem with their legal ownership, but I prefer to spend my $$ on things that I would actually use in the "real world".


----------



## OULobo (Mar 4, 2004)

I went and looked at the site instead of just the video and I have seen one of the .22 ones at a local gunshow. I thought it was pretty funny, because it was so obviously a jury rig, that I couldn't ever feel safe firing it.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Remo

That is an interesting point.
I wonder how many of these cool toy attachments are safe and how many are an accident waiting to happen. Can you imagine what would happen if something that made a weapon shoot rapid fire jamed in some strange way and it exploded or burst out............... :mp5: 

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				OULobo said:
			
		

> I went and looked at the site instead of just the video and I have seen one of the .22 ones at a local gunshow. I thought it was pretty funny, because it was so obviously a jury rig, that I couldn't ever feel safe firing it.


----------

